# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Φωλιά κότσιφα

## olga

Καιρό βλέπαμε κοτσίφια στη γειτονιά. Σήμερα εντοπίσαμε τη φωλιά, απο τις φωνούλες των  μικρών, στο δεντρο κολλητά στο σπίτι μας στο ύψος του μπαλκονιού! Ορίστε οι φωτογραφίες απο τη μαμα που κλωσάει και ένα βίντεο.







http://vid1364.photobucket.com/album...psef47d086.mp4

Μόλις ξεκίνησε να βρέχει ήρθε και έκατσε πάνω τους μάλλον να τα προστατεψει, τώρα που σταμάτησε η βροχή έφυγε πάλι.

----------


## jk21

ομορφες καταστασεις !!!! αν μπορεις να βρεις γωνια ληψης πιο ψηλα ,θα δουμε υπεροχα πραγματα στην πορεια !

----------


## olga

Δυστυχώς είναι πολύ πυκνό το δεντρο απο πάνω και δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να τα τραβήξω απο άλλη γωνία. Δεν θέλω να κουνήσω τα κλαδια και να τα τρομάξω. Πάντως όταν τα τάιζε φαίνονταν τα στοματά τους, οπότε θα προσπαθήσω και για άλλο ένα βίντεο...

----------


## olga

Δημήτρη είσαι γουρλής!





Νομίζω αυτός είναι ο μπαμπάς τους. Έρχονται και τα ταϊζουν κάθε 20 λεπτά περίπου! Νομίζω είναι 2 πουλάκια μέσα στη φωλιά.

----------


## kostaskirki

Πανεμορφο βίντεο! ! Χίλια μπράβο Όλγα!

----------


## ninos

πολύ όμορφες εικόνες !!!! Ευχαριστούμε !

----------


## olga

Άλλο ένα βίντεο με τα μικρά να πεταρίζουν και τους δύο γονείς να ταΐζουν!

----------


## giorgos@

πολύ όμορφα τα μωρά, αλλά και το βίντεο δεν πάει πίσω .
 Πολλά μπράβο

----------


## stefos

Πολύ καλό!! Είσαι πολύ καλη παπαράτσι χα χα!!

----------


## xrisam

Ευχαριστούμε για τις όμορφες εικονες...

----------


## mparoyfas

φοβάμαι μην σκασει κανενα κατω κατα λαθος εκει που πεταρίζουν μπορει να σκοντάψουν φλουπ αν και λιγο δυσκολο ειναι καλη φωλια απλα ετσι οπως το ειδα να ανεβάζει στροφες τρομαξα , αν και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τα εχεις υπο στενη διακριτική παρακολούθηση  :winky: 
παρα πολυ ομορφες εικονες

----------


## olga

Βγαίνω και τα κοιτάω αν είναι μέσα συχνά. Πάντως αν πέσει κάποιο όσο είναι μικρά και το πάρουμε νωρίς χαμπάρι και το βρούμε, έχω μιλήσει και με ένα κέντρο στην Αίγινα σε περίπτωση που δεν μπορέσουμε να το ξαναβάλουμε στη φωλιά.

----------


## olga

Tι λέγαμε πριν λίγο! Βγαίνω έξω να τα δω και είναι το ένα στην άκρη της φωλιάς και αγναντεύει το παρκάκι απέναντι...



Μετά απο καμιά ώρα πάω να τα ξαναδώ και δεν βλέπω κίνηση στη φωλιά. Κοιτάω κάτω απο το μπαλκόνι και βλέπω το ένα κάτω απο το δέντρο. Το κυνήγησα κάτω απο τα αμάξια που πήγενε, το έπιασα! 

Ψάξαμε και για το άλλο, αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρη πως δεν είναι στη φωλιά, αλλά δεν το βρήκαμε.

Μίλησα με έναν κύριο απο το κέντρο στην Αίγινα αλλά δεν είχαν διαθέσιμο συνεργάτη κοντά μου. Πήρα στην ΑΝΙΜΑ και μου είπαν ότι αν το βάλω πάλι στη φωλιά αυτό θα ξαναπέσει. Οπότε το πήγα στον κτηνίατρο στο Περιστέρι που συνεργάζονται και θα το παραλάβουν αύριο απο εκεί.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εμάς πάντως ένα χελιδονάκι που είχε πέσει, στην πρώτη απόπειρα να πετάξει βρέθηκε κάτω, το είχα βάλει στην φωλιά και δεν έπεσε ξανά... εκτός από άλλη μία λίγες ώρες αργότερα, που το ξανά ανεβάσαμε. Μετά πέταξε μόνο του... αφού είχε κάνει δύο απόπειρες!!  :Happy:

----------

